

locked Tomato Products - Adulteration with Drosophila Fly Eggs and Maggots  - boh
http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/ComplianceManuals/CompliancePolicyGuidanceManual/ucm074642.htm

======
rposborne
This is a pretty old guidance last updated 11/29/05\. And this is not a
guideline for what is "Allowed" but is a "represents the criteria for direct
reference seizure".

Regardless 10 bucks says if you grow your own the rate is going to be much
higher. Gardening is not a sterile environment.

------
petercooper
I'm not sure about the current title: "FDA approves 20 or more fly eggs per
100 grams in tomato sauce". Maybe I'm reading it wrong but aren't these
guidelines for what the FDA can _seize_?

~~~
boh
fixed

------
brohee
There are also directive for insect fragments and rodent hairs in flour.

[http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/ComplianceManuals/CompliancePolicyG...](http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/ComplianceManuals/CompliancePolicyGuidanceManual/ucm074610.htm)

I always point those at vegans, then laugh. Also anyone thinking he's too good
for insects is badly mistaken...

[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/but-not-
simpler/2013/06/...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/but-not-
simpler/2013/06/05/i-hate-to-break-it-to-you-but-you-already-eat-bugs/)

------
calciphus
There's the oddest bit of cognitive dissonance whenever I see people upset by
food purity guidelines.

"I don't want chemicals or GMOs keeping insects off my food"

"I don't want insects in my food"

You can't have it both ways. Anyone who wants their food sterile and devoid of
contaminants must then accept that it is covered in, or made entirely of
chemicals. You just don't get it both ways.

------
zoowar
> NOTE: Drosophila maggots 2 mm, or less in length shall be considered
> equivalent to fly eggs, for the purpose of this guide.

~~~
2close4comfort
2mm thank GOD we have standards. But I have to wonder what are the 2.1mm
maggots counted as? Oh well gotta go time for LUNCH!

------
lostlogin
Growing my own just got a heap more attractive. It might not stop eggs, but
I'm not going to have maggots slip through!

------
bradly
I wonder how organic/non-organic affect the average number of fly eggs? I
would assume that non-organic tomatoes would have less fly eggs and maggots,
but I'm not educated in the subject.

------
FootballMuse
Thats great news! I was worried that the 2 more more maggots per 100 grams
wouldn't have any friends.

------
StavrosK
I'd like to see what the actual average is.

------
benguild
That's why they call it meat sauce

